# Craftsman 22" 250cc single stage - looking for opinions



## Kinibo (Dec 12, 2013)

I've looked all over the internet and I can't seem to find any useful feedback on this model, so I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience with it. I like that it's 250cc, and the metal reinforced augur is very appealing at first glance. But as for quality, who knows?

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 22" 250cc Single Stage Snow Blower

Thanks for your feedback, folks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

cant give any real world experience, but it sure does have big torque for a ss , and lotsa bells and whistles.....maybe even to many ? 
what type of area do you need to clear and what snow conditions do you typically have to deal with?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would skip it. They are made by mtd. Your best bet is honda or toro for single stage. Parts are easy to get for the two brands. I am sure the craftsman will work but down the road when you need it the most some thing will break and in stead going to the store for a part, you will have to order on line.


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

Actually, these are made by Briggs & Stratton.
They are built on the same platform as the Simplicity and Snapper.
They're not a bad machine, and perform quite well. The best part about them is probably the serrated auger. It helps if you get that thin layer of ice that forms on the snow.

Still, it's a big price to pay for so much.
The headlight really serves no purpose. If it's still snowing out while you're using it, the light shines directly into the snow causing a blinding effect.
Does anyone really need a electric chute turn on a single stage? It's just another part that can break or even freeze up.
To this date, I've never seen an electric chute turn system on any brand worth praising.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, it looks very much like the Brute, Snapper and Simplicity models made by Briggs and Stratton.

Brute 22" Single Stage Snow Blower with SnowShredderâ„¢ Auger - Snow Blowers | Brute Power

https://www.snapper.com/eu/en/snow-blowers/snapper-light-duty

SnowShredder Snow Blower with Serrated Auger | Simplicity

I'd check to see if you have local dealers that carry those lines as well to compare price points, and if you did decide on the Craftsman, if they service them as well, or ask the Sears store where service is available.

Scroll down the Sears page and see the Brute they offer, with manual chute control, for $300.00 less, although it doesn't appear in the picture to have the serrated auger.

http://www.sears.ca/product/brute-b...wblower/671-000923441-1696686?recs=igodigital

The Simplicty version has 15 reviews on snowblowers direct.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Si...aign=1696517&gclid=COqC9aGfrskCFYQ1aQodCYMJpA


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I should have looked at the pic my mistake .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its awful heavy


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

No first hand knowledge of the Craftsman, but...

From prior single stage experience, I would stick with Toro.
Close to a 30yo ccr2000 and never once did it have to go in for service.
In service again this winter.


----------



## Omnimous (Jan 29, 2019)

I happen to own one of these. It's a beast. I'm talking about sending heavy snow 30 ft. in the air. It's a little heavy, but I am able to lift in in and out of the truck no problem. My biggest issue is if there is not enough snow that it won't use it's full power and then just kind of tosses it halfheartedly a few feet over. The power chute IS SO WORTH IT! It is very nice changing the chute while I turn with nothing more than the touch of a button. Thumbs up, 4 out 5 stars. The power it has in heavy snow makes it very worth the money.


----------

